# Rockport Report



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

Fishing has been steady but the trout bite has really picked up making for quick limits early and then grinding for reds and drum later in the day. There seem to be a ton of smaller 16"-18" redfish everywhere we go. The attached photo was a group of two where we smacked the trout early and then worked on the reds/drum until they were ready to go in about noon. We had run out of bait and were throwing lures and they were tired. This was one of those days we caught a million small redfish.


----------

